# The Dynamic Duo



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Gerald Wallace has astronomically high hopes for the Charlotte Bobcats.
> 
> When Wallace was asked in a news conference Friday how he and new acquisition Jason Richardson would work together this season, the forward said: "It's like Scottie Pippen and Michael Jordan -- you can't guard both of them at the same time."
> 
> ...


LINK

Way overboard and not even possible but that fast break will be fun to watch


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Charlotte will be a good team for some years now. Emeka, Wallace, J-Rich, and Felton. Amazing how they put this together in a couple years.


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

ANYTHING is possible in the eastern conference. I'm pretty sure the Bobcats weren't too far out of playoff contention last year. I'd expect them to at least make the playoffs this year.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Weren't they only 5 games out of the playoffs last year?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, something like that and it was only that far because Okafor was out for I think 14 games and we lost like 10 straight because our defense was gone without him. But making the playoffs wouldn't have meant anything but a sweep and a lower draft pick so it's better that we didn't


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm really confident in the talent that's been put together. They're a playoff team right now but are at least one major step away from being a championship contender (Wallace or Richardson making the leap or adding a superstar player).


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I believe in the dynamic duo! I think Gerald and J-Rich are going to click right away and lead this team to a great season. There's going to be a lot of high energy, that's for sure. Hopefully they can get the Bobcats to the playoffs together like we all think they can.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

my question is which one would be the Jordan and which one would be the Pippen??


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

hollywood476 said:


> my question is which one would be the Jordan and which one would be the Pippen??


Come on. Think about it, it's obvious


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Jason Richardson is the Jordan and Wallace is the Pippen??


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I think these too guys will do great together!

Check out my avatar I made:


----------

